# Help for Push Ups



## Damon (May 16, 2007)

Push Ups are great for the upper body but some people have trouble doing them. I came up with an alternative using one of my kitchen counters. Hope I'm able to help. 

View attachment Picture 001.jpg


----------



## Mechelle (May 18, 2007)

I know a position you can do push ups in... Over me! hahahaha


----------



## DeniseW (May 18, 2007)

you can also do them against a wall, just stand about a foot or so back from the wall and bend elbows, it works well.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 18, 2007)

Keeping your heels on the floor during wall or desk push-ups give the calves a nice stretch, too.


----------



## Mechelle (May 18, 2007)

I just have to say.. Damon could you make your photos any bigger?


----------



## chickadee (May 19, 2007)

Great point! There are sooo many different ways to do a pushup, you can do a lot of adaptations. I like doing them on my knuckles the best.


----------



## Dibaby35 (May 20, 2007)

wow..nice arms..


----------



## Damon (May 22, 2007)

Dibaby35 said:


> wow..nice arms..



I think I'm kinda skinny but....... thanks :bow:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 22, 2007)

For an alternate method that works a slightly different set of muscles, grab a sturdy bench (weigh it down if you have to), sit on it, then slide off, supporting yourself on your hands/arms. Lower, raise, repeat =P


----------



## Wagimawr (May 23, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> For an alternate method that works a slightly different set of muscles, grab a sturdy bench (weigh it down if you have to), sit on it, then slide off, supporting yourself on your hands/arms. Lower, raise, repeat =P


One word: agh.

If you subscribe to the no pain no gain theory, that's a perfect exercise.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 23, 2007)

It DOES hurt, yessss.


----------

